# Husqvarna ST227P Snow Blower Metal Fuel Valve Leaking When Opening Fuel



## cloves (Jan 5, 2018)

For close to a $1000 bucks and 3 years into this machine, I will never buy another Husqvarna anything again. 3rd issue. First LEDs not working, plastic fuel cap undoing itself while running the machine and now a fuel leak. Insane.

Fueled up my machine today for snow season, turn the fuel valve ON (valve itself is metal) and I start seeing fuel pouring out. Took off the shield and it seems to be coming from the valve and or the hole its seats into on the tank. Hard to tell. 

Are these units prone to this issue? I was thinking of filling the tank with water and turning the valve to see if I can pinpoint the issue rather then gasoline. Tank is currently off the blower.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

this isn't a Husqvarna issue, The engine is a LCT made engine and Ariens also has the same brand. Actually good engines but a few shortcomings and that switch seems to be one of them. There are videos on youtube to repair them or you can just get the replacement. Just gave a new life to a engine from a ST227P on a different blower and has the same shutoff valve.


----------



## cloves (Jan 5, 2018)

So I think my leak was coming from the base of the shut off valve that connects to the fuel tank. Looks like some I assume gasket glue seals it. I tightened the valve and it seems to have stopped the leak.

Immediately I pull the unit out to do some snow blowing and it doesn't go into gear. I take a look under the shifter level and it's all plastic and the connection that connects to the plastic rod completely broke off I mean I just can't believe that what a piece of **** this thing really is a plastic connector at such a critical point that takes so much force. 

In the second photo you can see the flimsy plastic that has torn off.


----------



## poggins (Feb 2, 2021)

cloves said:


> For close to a $1000 bucks and 3 years into this machine, I will never buy another Husqvarna anything again. 3rd issue. First LEDs not working, plastic fuel cap undoing itself while running the machine and now a fuel leak. Insane.
> 
> Fueled up my machine today for snow season, turn the fuel valve ON (valve itself is metal) and I start seeing fuel pouring out. Took off the shield and it seems to be coming from the valve and or the hole its seats into on the tank. Hard to tell.
> 
> Are these units prone to this issue? I was thinking of filling the tank with water and turning the valve to see if I can pinpoint the issue rather then gasoline. Tank is currently off the blower.


i have the same issue, this is the worst snowblower i have ever had, ,first day i used it the wheel and attached axle came off , next year it started sputtering ,this year fuel is leaking


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

Unfortunately these smaller less expensive snow-throwers are built cheaply. More plastic and thinner metals. 

I don't think Husqvarna designs or even makes their snow-throwers. It's a standard model painted Husqvarna orange with Husqvarna stickers on it. The same machine can be found in a different color with another brand's name on it. At least that was how it used to be.

That's why a few guys on SBF rescue older machines and restore them. They were made much better years ago and are easier to work on. Usually it is just the engines that need some work or replacement. Then some fresh paint and belts (maybe tires) and away you go.

Unfortunately you need to spend some good money on an older used machine or a lot of money on a high-end new machine to get something reliable.


----------

